# clomid success for unexplained infertility?



## Kaylakin

Any success stories out there for just clomid for unexplained infertility, so no PCOS or male factor issues?


----------



## crystal443

Hi I didn't want to read and run:haha:

I have unexplained infertility without PCOS and hubby has normal numbers, we just did 6 cycles of Clomid and no success sadly:cry:. We went back to our FS and was told that Clomid is an entry level treatment and it doesn't have a great success rate for just unexplained infertility because I O'd fine and hubbies swimmers were normal, the only thing Clomid would help with was Oing and maybe Oing a few eggs would give us a better shot. :growlmad: Which I wish I had been told that at the time I might have made different decisions

We were also advised not to go with IUI because again it comes down to swimmers meeting the egg and that's the problem really:blush:, somehow their not doing what they should when they meet. IVF is our best option and there is a great success rate for us getting pregnant. I hope you get your BFP with Clomid but it just didn't help us:wacko:


----------



## Kaylakin

Crystal,
Thanks for your response :) that's what I was afraid of with clomid, that it is not really addressing any specific problem. My FS did say that if you had more eggs released there could be more of a chance of the tube picking up the egg if there is an issue with that part of the equation. I have heard that there i s a better success rate of clomid with IUI for unexplained fertility though it seems it wouldn't be fixing anything specific except getting the swimmers closer to where they need to be and having more eggs available to be picked up. My FS does not do just clomid by itself so I may meet with my regular obgyn to discuss these options. Is IVF your next plan? Are you beginning the whole process yet? I never thought it would be this difficult as I'm still trying for my first...


----------



## crystal443

IVF is our next plan, we're looking at January as hopefully our first cycle, I do have 2 other kids, our daughter is 14 and I had the same issues trying to concieve with her, I did eventually get pregnant but I was 21 so that helped, we then went on to have a son 18 months later on Clomid and then nothing for the past 13 years:wacko: I'm now 36 and we just don't want it to drag out any longer

We're not sure why but everything has come back normal for us and there's no family history, I have a cycle that runs like clockwork but in all that time no pregnancy. Very strange and hard at times to deal and cope with because there is nothing to deal with its unexplained. I was told a 5% chance of pregnancy in an IUI cycle and a 35-37 % chance in an IVF cycle so for the money we might as well go IVF. Here in Australia we have to have the full amount of almost $8000 upfront however we will get most of that back in 72 hours from the medicare system here. So out of pocket its between $2500-$3000 for an egg retrieval cycle and IUI was around $1200 per cycle.

I really hope you get your BFP from Clomid, there are lots of women whom it works for well :thumbup:


----------



## crazyguider

We had completely unexplained fertility no pcos, no endo, no male issues and My periods were like clockwork 
however it took us two years to conceive. 
I started clomid in April. The first month was horrid and I considered stopping. however in May I was 3 days late but with period pains. I was reluctant to take a test as I had been dissapointed so many times. but I almost passed out when it was positive 
I am now 29 weeks this week. its been a scary pregnancy, petrified something will go wrong after 2 years TTC. But I have 11 weeks to go. 
Hopefully ours will have a happy ending, I can only pray, but i cannot wait to meet our baby girl xxx 

Praying it works for you too xx


----------



## Kaylakin

Crystal - sounds like IVF does make the most sense for you, especially considering the cost and the odds of it working. I'm in the US and luckily my husbands insurance would cover everything completely, for 6 IUIs an 3 IVF attempts. My insurance does not cover anything fertility related and I would have to pay about $2300 for an IUI with clomid, so needless to say I'm switching to my husband's. Crazyguider - that is great to hear your success story! It is hard to believe that with everything checking out fine, it took one round of clomid to work! I am up in the air still but I may try one or two months of clomid alone before IUI. How was the clomid horrid? The side effects? Thanks again for your responses..


----------



## Wait & Hope

Hi, well my signature kind of says it all. We have 2 girls already, 11 & 8 - no problems conceiving either. Started trying for a 3rd child in June 2006, but not even a hint of a BFP in all this time. Have had all the tests but the only diagnosis we have been given is unexplained secondary infertility. Have done 5 rounds of clomid but I'm afraid it didn't work for us :nope: We had hoped it would give DH's swimmers more target practice and I'm sure it must work for some people. It's worth giving clomid a go if you've got the time, otherwise you may well be better off going straight to IUI/IVF.
We wouldn't go as far as IVF, as in the UK we would have to pay this ourselves (don't qualify if u already have kids, which is fair enough) and TBH I'd rather spend that sort of money on the kids we already have. We still haven't ruled out IUI, as this is considerably cheaper and even if it fails, at least we can say we gave it our best shot.
Good luck to you xxx


----------



## sammyg

i had unexplained infertility, just nothing happening at all. i got pregnant on the first round of 50mg of clomid, so it can work. im 12weeks now, still waiting for a scan.
fingers crossed for you x


----------



## jemma 24

hi im new to all this im nearly 24 and been told that i have unexplained infertility
they have put me on 50mg of clomid for 6months i have now finished my first round of clomid which i had 2 mature folicales but still didnt get :bfn: i am now on my scand round of clomid and hopes this will be the month for me.


----------



## keyahopes

Hey thanks for starting this thread. We have unexplained and I'm wondering if clomid without IUI will help at all. This thread has given me new hope :)


----------



## crazyguider

I found it horrid because It made me really tearful and emotional. I felt really sick and sleepy also


----------



## ihope

We were TTC for a whole year and diagnosed with unexplained infertility. All tests came out perfect except slightly high LH, so I was put on clomid. I went for 7 rounds with nothing at all. We decided to go for IUI the next month. In the meantime, I started to go to an acupunturist. She told me my energy was way too low to conceive. She worked and my kidney and liver and I felt amazing! 4 months later I was pregnant. I did not need the IUI afterall. I know it was all because of her because my whole body changed and I felt so good. I had no idea how bad I was feeling before I went to her. She also said to keep really warm and take good care of yourself. Be positive as your mind is a very powerful thing. Think about acupunture. I truly feel I was still be TTc and depressed if I hadn`t gone to her.


----------

